# Coat color changes-Normal?



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey everyone!
My puppies coat has been undergoing some renovations recently. He is now showing white hairs on the top of his neck. Is that normal, if It was previously jet black? I have checked some posts on color patterns and such but nothing extremely detailed.

Any info also on what type his color is would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like a sable...I would think very normal


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think he is a Bi Color. My Brody is a Bi color with more black then your dog but has similar markings. He also has an area on the back of his neck with a few white hairs. My friends GSD who is a black and tan has them too  Here's a picture of when Brody was your dogs age or somewhat similar:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I say bicolor. But in my experience, coat color can change. And I've had people tell me it can happen til the dog is two years old.


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Lesley- Do you do puppy play at House of Distinction? We were there yesterday


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL!! I just looked at your name and thought hmmm...I know that name!! Glad to see you on here!!! Watch out...its addicting


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is a black and tan and will probably lighten up as he ages. Bi-colors don't have that amount of tan on the cheeks or chest.
This is a bi-color pup, she looks the same colorwise at 4 years old:


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh boy it sure is, Im hooked ! I've finally caved and went all out  A little off topic but- I heard you talking with Kim about Brody's growth, did he start out slow? Were you worried? My fiancee and I have been concerned about Bundash, but hes starting to play catch up. What were your experiences?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would think that poor little Bundash had such a rough start he will catch up. Brody was a slow grower at first...I was a little concered but everyone just like humans grow at their own rate in my opinion. I wouldnt compare him to other dogs, he had such a rough start, he looks soooooo much better from when the first time Safe Harbor brought him in! My cousin was born 2 and half months premature...now he is 6ft 220 lbs lol. He'll grow to what his genetic potential is. Brodys dad was 85lbs and his mom was 70. I'm guessing he'll be like his dad since he is 60lbs already. I wouldn't worry at all!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree. Black and Tan. Probably a blanket back. Look at this B/T pup First at 3 months and then at 8 months. He will continue to change as he gets older. His mother was a B/T and his father was a dark sable. He will either be a blanket back or a large saddle. 



















That same black and tan puppy with his sable litter mate. Your puppy is NOT sable. That variation you're seeing in the fur around the neck is where the black is changing to tan.









Additionally, a bi color can have some tan to the face. This female below is a bi-color. However, while your pup does show some tar heels, the amount of tan on his front as well as the change in the fur around the neck leads me to believe he will get quite a bit more tan and just end up being a dark black and tan.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

My shepherd was jet black when we got him as a puppy and until he reached about 2 it kept getting lighter and lighter. He now has alot less black even on his back (it's salt and peppered with tan).


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Lesley- Good points! Thanks for the analogies and reassurance 
Thanks Jklatsky and onyx'girl! The pictures were extremely helpful and upon googling black and tan GSD's I can see the resemblance now. It's amazing to watch puppies grow and change. Beautiful.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Onyx'girl you have the most BEAUTIFUL dogs!!!


----------

